
How often should you beat your kids? (1990) - godelmachine
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/how-often-should-you-beat-your-kids
======
cantcomplain
Well that's a clickbait title if I've ever seen one

------
m0llusk
Simply figure out how often your kids should beat you and invert the result.

------
rafaelvasco
Never;

~~~
mrburton
I was going to guess until either their ears or nose bleeds. lol I hate click
bait articles.

